# International student chances of job after Graduation



## fahadzaidi12 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am international student looking forward to apply to uni of auckland . I want to know that what are the job prospects in nz after graduation . I will be opting for bcom with the ultimate goal of cpa or ca newzeland . So i want to know the statistics of international student who find job after graduation .as i want return on my investment. Will be looking forrward for response


----------

